# laminate floors @ stairs



## wes127 (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a split level seperated by 3 stairs where I am installing laminate wood flooring on each level.  Can the laminate be used on the stairs or do the stairs have to be hardwood?

I would appreciate any advice.

Thanks.


----------

